# HELP hole in seed



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 9, 2006)

i have one seed and i started to "germinate" it yesterday i today i checked it and seen there were to holes at the end of it is this suppose to be like this
this is my first grow every yes i am a noob


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 9, 2006)

This occurs due I believe to either insects or possibly something smaller like a virus or something.

Anyway, chuck any seed like that; they're kaput.


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 10, 2006)

i only had one well thats threw i cant grow now caz they dont sell seeds in CA


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 10, 2006)

>> this is not mine i wish tho


----------



## A.K. (Apr 10, 2006)

well thats just a regulare seed you circled try this make a cup of green tea with one of those tea packets and poor it out then make another cup with the same packet and soak but not drenched soaked a paper towl in it and put the seed in it that, maybe its just the tap root comin, out best of luck


----------



## Insane (Apr 10, 2006)

When I germed my BnB seeds for my current grow, before shooting out the growth shoot, each seed developed a hole on one end of the seed. Don't worry about it, just be patient.


----------



## Dolla"Bill"Yall (Apr 13, 2006)

i waited  till today to check out my plant come to my surprise the seed has sprouted and i was just about to give up ... there is a yellow+white thing at the very top can you determine if it is going to be male or female by looking at it


----------



## Insane (Apr 13, 2006)

If the seed has just sprouted, it is far too early to even attempt to determine the sex of the plant.


----------

